

Paypal subscription API problems hurt a lot of small startups - ag
http://www.paypaldeveloper.com/pdn/board/message?board.id=basicpayments&thread.id=21367&view=by_date_ascending&page=1

======
jakewolf
Definitely a huge issue as a subscription site I'm helping out with is 100%
monetized using paypal subscriptions. We just started testing out trials and
it's been a complete failure because NOTHING is showing up in people's paypal
accounts and we're not getting any money. FAIL!

~~~
ag
Same here. It's causing us massive problems and it's not only the money we're
not receiving, it's angry customers who are unable to cancel or view their
subscriptions. I'm tired of looking, and haven't found, but, is there any good
alternative to Paypal for merchants outside the US/UK?

